# Barenboim-CSO Brahms Symphonies



## richardgaray (Dec 20, 2009)

I just got this. Anybody have it?

My only other recordings of Brahms symphonies are Bernstein VPO on DG, from the late 80's, I think. I'm only familiar with Brahms's first two symphonies

I much prefer Barenboim's. Is this my untutored ear? Would love to have some instruction on Brahms symphony recordings.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I don't own it, though I have sampled Barenboim's and, while I did enjoy it, I didn't think it was the best I could find. 

Personally, I have owned Haitink's cycle - with the London Symphony Orchestra - possibly more than anything else in my collection of classical music, and I've been consistently pleased with it. Being a major Brahms fan particularly, I look for alternative interpretations quite frequently, but I always find Haitink's the most satisfying. I doubt that this is anything to do with nostalgia for one of my first CDs; I think his handling of Brahms is superb.

I'm not so sure about the most famed recordings of these symphonies, but for the sake of interest you should certainly listen to Kleiber's version of Symphonies 2 and 4 on YouTube (they'll probably be available on CD too).


----------



## richardgaray (Dec 20, 2009)

Cheers, Polednice. 

This thread is probably best left blown open as recommendations on brahms symphonies.

But have you heard the Berstein I mentioned? What did you think? 

I'm new to classical music and I couldn't believe the difference between the bernstein and barenboim; bernstein seemed pointlessly uptight and unvarying, with no discernible gains in any formal severity, it seemed to me. 
Barenboim's wowed me; it seemed to blow the whole thing open, with alternating tenseness and unfurling of gorgeous tones - while remaining solid structurally...

Other perspectives always interesting.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2009)

Polednice said:


> Personally, I have owned Haitink's cycle - with the London Symphony Orchestra - possibly more than anything else in my collection of classical music, and I've been consistently pleased with it.


I am looking for another good set I will try the Haitink, my best version at the moment is Chicago Sym Orch-Solti


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

richardgaray said:


> Cheers, Polednice.
> 
> This thread is probably best left blown open as recommendations on brahms symphonies.
> 
> ...


I have indeed heard the Bernstein and I know exactly what you mean with your description of it; I think the same idea can be applied to Karajan's rendition, which I found equally disappointing. Barenboim is certainly more satisfying, though I would have to say that - at the very least - the sound quality of Barenboim's recording is sufficiently inferior to that of Haitink's that I would opt for the latter.

I just remembered that one of the most recent recordings of the cycle was brought out by Sir Simon Rattle, which was well-acclaimed. It's definitely a very good recording, but I still find myself gravitating towards Haitink.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Has anyone heard James Levine's cycle with the Vienna Philharmonic? It seems to be a huge hit among those who have.


----------

